# Emanuel tried a PM but full



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Sorry, so I started a new thread hoping for a response.

You seem to be the resident "guru", but not much luck with my post about fishing Fripp Island (outside Hunting Island). Do you think I can get by with a 10' Ocean Master rod with Penn 6500ss reel for surf, pier and inlet fishing? Hoping maybe a bit of flounder action, surf know sharks, but what else? Up here we use minnows for flounder, bunker for surf, but what about sheapshead and other species off the southern South Carolina coast?

Any drum, blues ar stripers?


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

This year, the big blues have invaded. Ok, well is 24" big to you? We also have some big drum. I caught a 43" last month on a sand perch. Every now and then, one turns up. A 10' rod is overkill for most species, I'd go with something lighter and have fun with the flounder, black drum, sheepshead and such. If you want sharks, and god knows everyone seems to be shark crazy this year, by all means bring the 10' and put a shock leader on it. Right now, I'm burnt out on them, so I'm doing the light tackle thing. Hooked a nice flounder tonight on a DOA but lost him. Probably about 18". Someone else had one that was about 25" and 6 pounds. Wish I could have had that fish. It was in a cooler with some undersized whiting and red drum, but the guy scooted before the DNR showed up. Oh well.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Shaggy, see what happens when you miiss the turn-off to the Tank, you end up in South Carolina. See you Saturday dude.

Catman.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Guess then I should take my 6' light berkley with the 8 pound test and fish or not always hace fun in SC.

Thanks for the reponse Emanuel


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Catman, should be at the Tank (depending on traffic) at about three thirty with grills, charcoal, some Bud Light and Cokes. Might even bring a rod or two. See ya there.


----------



## Topsailbum (Apr 10, 2003)

whoa catman, nuttin wrong with the carolinas.............north or south


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Shaggy...Bridge traffic is going to be a killer but you're already on the other side. Glad you have the grills. I can already taste that 1st Bud Lite. See you Saturday.

Topsailbum....Nothing wrong with the carolinas at all. Maybe someday I'll get down there for a little bait dunking. How do you guys fix your crabs - steamed with Old Bay or boiled?

Catman.


----------



## Topsailbum (Apr 10, 2003)

i boil mine in beer, nothing better


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Boiled shellfish including shrimp (that low country abundance) was hard to get used to at first, love my Old Bay, but it does grow in you. My personal favorite from that neck of the woods though is Frogmore Stew. As a guy from Alabama, nothin' like southern cookin'.


----------

